# [moonlight] Problème de compilation

## nicam

Bonsoir.

Je tente de compiler "www-plugins/moonlight-2.3" sans succès.

Kernel:

```

Linux Crazy_Server_19 2.6.36-gentoo-r5 #8 SMP Sat Feb 19 23:54:27 CET 2011 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 250 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

L'erreur: 

```

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/work/moonlight-2.3/src'

../doltcompile x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -DQT_SHARED -pthread -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore   -I/usr/include/freetype2     -pthread -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng14 -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore         -Wall -DUSE_OPT_RGB24=1 -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"Moonlight\" -I../plugin -I./asf    -fstack-protector-all  -O2 -pipe -march=native -MT animation.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/animation.Tpo -c -o animation.lo animation.cpp

In file included from timesource.h:17,

                 from timemanager.h:18,

                 from animation.cpp:23:

deployment.h:24:37: error: mono/metadata/appdomain.h: No such file or directory

deployment.h:25:36: error: mono/metadata/assembly.h: No such file or directory

In file included from timesource.h:17,

                 from timemanager.h:18,

                 from animation.cpp:23:

deployment.h:280: error: expected ';' before '(' token

deployment.h:330: error: expected ')' before '*' token

deployment.h:341: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoDomain' with no type

deployment.h:341: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:375: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoImage' with no type

deployment.h:375: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:376: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoAssembly' with no type

deployment.h:376: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:377: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoClass' with no type

deployment.h:377: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:378: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoMethod' with no type

deployment.h:378: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:381: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoMethod' with no type

deployment.h:381: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:382: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoMethod' with no type

deployment.h:382: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:383: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoMethod' with no type

deployment.h:383: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:384: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoMethod' with no type

deployment.h:384: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:386: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoClass' with no type

deployment.h:386: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:387: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoProperty' with no type

deployment.h:387: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:388: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoProperty' with no type

deployment.h:388: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:390: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoMethod' with no type

deployment.h:390: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:391: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoProperty' with no type

deployment.h:391: error: expected ';' before '*' token

deployment.h:402: error: ISO C++ forbids declaration of 'MonoDomain' with no type

deployment.h:402: error: expected ';' before '*' token

make[2]: *** [animation.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/work/moonlight-2.3/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/work/moonlight-2.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

emake failed

 [31;01m*[0m ERROR: www-plugins/moonlight-2.3 failed:

 [31;01m*[0m   emake moonlight failed

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m Call stack:

 [31;01m*[0m     ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called src_compile

 [31;01m*[0m   environment, line 3666:  Called die

 [31;01m*[0m The specific snippet of code:

 [31;01m*[0m       emake -j1 || die "emake moonlight failed"

 [31;01m*[0m 

 [31;01m*[0m If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =www-plugins/moonlight-2.3',

 [31;01m*[0m the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =www-plugins/moonlight-2.3'.

 [31;01m*[0m The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/temp/build.log'.

 [31;01m*[0m The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/temp/environment'.

 [31;01m*[0m S: '/var/tmp/portage/www-plugins/moonlight-2.3/work/moonlight-2.3'

```

Le log de la compilation se trouve http://upload-it.ch/upload/build.txt

J'ai chercher sur plusieurs forum ainsi que google sans trouver une solution ou une aide que je comprenne.

----------

## netfab

Hello,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ grep -B 4 moonlight /portage/trees/gentoo/profiles/package.mask
> 
> # Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org> (26 Jan 2011)
> ...

 

Le paquet est masqué, et de l'aide est demandée sur ce bug pour bumper le paquet. Avis aux amateurs de mono  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nicam

Donc si je comprend bien, il faut attendre que mono devienne compatible ? une nouvelle version prévue ?

----------

## netfab

Il faut attendre que quelqu'un fasse un ebuild pour une version plus récente de moonlight.

mono 2.8 est déjà dans l'arbre, la version 2.6 devrait disparaître d'ici peu.

----------

## nicam

Ok il va falloir être patient  :Smile: 

Merci pour ces réponses.

----------

